#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Configurar Vivo Fibra no Mikrotik

## salsa13

Bom dia Pessoal.

Estou a dias tentando configurar minha fibra da vivo no meu roteador MK e não estou conseguindo.
Recebi da vivo um modem blu-castle e gostaria de remover o roteador que eles me deixaram, colocando em seu lugar um MK RB951G-2HnD.

Pesquisando na internet vi que a vivo utiliza uma vlan10 para realizar a conexão.

Cheguei até a tentar criar essa vlan10 no MK por meio de conexão pppoe e consegui pingar no terminal um ip externo, porém não estou conseguindo passar para as portas ethernet e wlan essa conexão.

Alguém já chegou a realizar esse tipo de configuração?

Obrigado.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Cheguei até a tentar criar essa vlan10 no MK por meio de conexão pppoe...


Ficou estranho o que você falou. Você criou a vlan10 na interface em que conecta a ONU, e depois criou o discador PPPoE na vlan10, certo? De qualquer forma, você disse que funcionou, então deve ter sido isso...




> e consegui pingar no terminal um ip externo, porém não estou conseguindo passar para as portas ethernet e wlan essa conexão.


Verifique se você já fez tudo isso:

1) Criar uma bridge contendo as portas wlan e Ethernet (exceto a usada pela ONU);
2) Escolher uma faixa de IPs para usar na rede interna (ex.: 192.168.0.0/24) e atribuir um endereço dessa faixa na bridge criada (ex.: 192.168.0.1);
3) Criar um servidor DHCP distribuindo os IPs da faixa escolhida e demais parâmetros (gateway = IP da RB; use o DNS que quiser, inclusive pode criar um na própria RB);
4) Testar conectividade dos dispositivos internos (computadores nas portas Ethernet, dispositivos móveis conectados por wireless, etc.) com a RB (ping).
5) Configurar o NAT. Para isso, você tem que criar uma regra no IP/Firewall/NAT, com chain=srcnat, out-interface=PPPOE_QUE_VOCE_CRIOU, action=masquerade, basicamente.

----------


## wala

Geralmente a fibra da vivo so funciona no modem da vivo pois aquele equipamento como numero de serie e mac estão cadastrado no seu usuario.

----------


## salsa13

Boa tarde TsouzaR

Fiz exatamente o que você postou abaixo.

Estou no trabalho no momento.

Chegando em casa vou testar esses passos que me passou e ver se dá certo.

Desde já obrigado pela ajuda.


[QUOTE=TsouzaR;784841]Ficou estranho o que você falou. Você criou a vlan10 na interface em que conecta a ONU, e depois criou o discador PPPoE na vlan10, certo? De qualquer forma, você disse que funcionou, então deve ter sido isso...

----------


## netgalileu

https://under-linux.org/customavatars/avatar66787_4.gifsalsa13 

se vc quizer ajuda eu ajudo so me ligar ou chama no whats 19 983129496

----------


## salsa13

netgalileu, muito obrigado por se dispor a me ajudar.

Vou tentar seguir os passos do TsouzaR.

Caso não consiga te mando um bip no whatsapp.

Muito Obrigado.

----------


## magnorm

Bom dia,
O procedimento que a Vivo recomenda é colocar o roteador deles em bridge. Pode entrar no site que lá está disponível as configuração de todos os modens e pode entrar em contato com o suporte que não te orientar.
Não sei se é possível conectar sem o modem deles visto que eles utilizam o Mac para vincular com seu contrato e oferecer o monitoramento e suporte em caso de queda.

----------


## salsa13

Bom dia Pessoal.

Seguindo os passos do TsouzaR consegui realizar a conexão com a internet nos computadores da rede.

Estava quase tudo certo, apenas faltava trocar o masquerade que estava na ether1 para a conexão pppoe.

Além desta configuração básica para realizar a conexão, existem outros ajustes que devo fazer para otimizar a conexão fibra? Ex: devo mexer no MTU ou criar alguma outra regra no MK?

----------

